
A call to all passionate technology writers - xnorcode
https://codepeople.io/looking-for-contributors-calling-all-technology-writers-to-write-for-us/
======
smacktoward
_> What you get when you write for CodePeople:

\- Your post featured on a site with over 5M total unique visitors

\- Your own Author profile with a bio and image

\- Internal links to your own content within your blog post

\- Your blog post shared on our social platforms with over 55,000 followers

\- The enjoyment of helping people utilize tech and build things that improve
our beautiful world_

Oh great, yet another "we can't pay you in money, but we'll pay you in
exposure!" outlet.

~~~
levimaes
Yeah, maybe this product/service can see whether Stripe would be able to
accommodate a kind of free integration and use. Maybe consider restructuring
to explicitly (ToS, tax filing) fit into Stripe's philanthropic arm

